# air suspension and/or extra leaf spring?



## Terrorgram

Hi all,
Proud my new Ford Transit Jumbo, the long overhang at the back has caused a couple of groundings already! Talking to mechanics locally, suggests an extra leaf spring on each side at the rear should help with this, looking around, a lot of merit is given to air suspension. I am looking to upgrade one way or another, but would welcome any advice? :?


----------



## trevorf

The advantage of air suspension over an extra leaf spring is that you can adjust the pressure to give you the required ride height. Also helps smooth out the bumps and reduces body roll on corners. Costs vary a little with make and model but a basic set up with optional pressure gauge should be around £550 - £700 fitted



Trevor


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Having experienced both,it would be Air ride for me,as said above,if you have a good spec system you can ride along as normal,and boost your ground clearance when needed,the leaf spring would make it a harder ride. However,money, you could get extra leaf springs
from a Spring reconditioner,plus centre and "U"bolts,for a LOT! less than Air ride.
You have spent good money on your unit,don't spoil the ship for a ha'pth of tar,spread over 3 to 5 years,the cost will be more than recovered in "Air Glider Ride"..GO on "Your worth it"
Ted
PS With extra leaf springs,you will probably have to change the geometry of the front suspension,with Air,the few times the height will be out of kilter with the front will not matter.


----------



## CliveMott

Having gone for the intrinsic simplicity and reliability of an additional leaf spring each side previously this would be my aproach. Fit and forget!

C.
.


----------



## Terrorgram

Being a mechanical simpleton, does anyone know where the leaf spring upgrade can be obtained?


----------



## CliveMott

Midland Springs for starters


----------



## Dougle

Hi Terrorgram,

Here's another alternative to additional leaf springs <HERE>
I have them fitted to my older Hymer. It sits level and has a lot less roll when cornering. As with Clive's leaf springs, fit & forget.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## nicholsong

So which of these alternatives give a higher rear axle load?

Geoff


----------



## Terrorgram

nicholsong said:


> So which of these alternatives give a higher rear axle load?
> 
> Geoff


Yes, that would be interesting to know


----------



## Jented

Hi
You can Re-spring a vehicle with steel or air to the N'th degree. The majority of HGV's and trailers are on air,so how does 44 tons grab you. Nowadays,sophisticated electronic machinery and the " Humble" floor beam for house/office blocks HAVE! to be delivered by Air ride equipped vehicles.
Range rover cosset you,as do Audi/Merc/Toyota,air is the new magic carpet,it has its problems and its expensive,steel will do the job cheaper,but i would guess there is a weight penalty with steel,not enough to worry about.
Your problem was "Grounding" Air ride will overcome this and ease you over the miles in between.Steel helper springs will not raise you much,an added leaf will sit your unit up at the back,so you may have to reset your front suspension (I had to do this on a conversion). you pays your money,and you takes your chance.If you have payed a lot of money for your unit,what % fraction is the cost of air,only you can tell if its worth it to you.
Ted.
PS. Google...Vehicle spring suppliers.


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

had air rides fitted to my Hymer couple of years ago, they are great, also clearance at the back is fantastic now ...... no worry about grounding at all. Added benefit is you can use them to level the van by inflating or deflating one side. A member on here can fit them for you , met him at a rally a few years ago, he has done habitation service and installed a few things for me, thoroughly recomended ( depending on where you are ) just contact 'trevorf'
kathy


----------



## Terrorgram

Update..... Went for the fix and forget solution, so far so good! Very stable, corners better,better ground clearance! Few bob left for the remapping tomorrow! Will consider air suspension after the next grounding...... Thanks for all the help people!


----------

